# anybody feed chickens?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Just wondering how much feed would the average meat chicken eat to get up to 8-10lb. Just trying to figure if its worth feeding a bunch extra to sell and its been a few years. I cant remember how much they eat. Thanks.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just a few turkeys. Feed conversion running about 2.4 on them.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

So 2.4lb of feed per lb of gain right? How big do you grow them to?


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

If I remember right it takes about 20lb to get a cornish cross to that size. If you get a different breed it will take a little more. I beleive the cornish cross has a little better feed conversion then turkeys do.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ontario hay man said:


> So 2.4lb of feed per lb of gain right? How big do you grow them to?


Shipped 24,000 birds Sunday nite at 45.42 lb ave.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> Shipped 24,000 birds Sunday nite at 45.42 lb ave.


Lmao your first post said a few. 24000? I was thinking more like 24  what are they worth a pound?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

Our plants here are processing 4 lb birds at 1.70 feed conversion and 6 lb birds at 1.90 feed conversion. At 36 and 48 days with typical 10 day out time. Just sold 96,000. They are Cornish Rocks Hubbard male/Ross females.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I like feed them to myself, fried, baked, BBQ'ed, grilled, etc.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What do they sell for down there?


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

.0607 and .0585 per lb this is commercial production ofcourse


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What are they worth by the pound to friends? My friends seem to think $2/lb and im thinking more like $3/lb to make a small profit.


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be any help there. Are you gonna sell them live or processed?


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

ontario hay man said:


> Lmao your first post said a few. 24000? I was thinking more like 24  what are they worth a pound?


I am a contract grower. We get $0.072 per pound plus feed conversion bonus. This flock went $0.109 per pound.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

C & C Cattle and Hay said:


> I wouldn't be any help there. Are you gonna sell them live or processed?


Processed and frozen. The price is on the dead weight.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Grocery stores are over $3/lb here.


----------

